# oconee ridge hunt



## holton27596 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just got back from oconee ridge down in Ga. This it the new outfitter I told yall about. Outstanding hospitality. We started the day by going down to the pond and loading up on Bass. They were hitting as fast as you could throw out. My nephew, Brett lost a big one right at the dock. We went back to the lodge and checked the sights on the rifle. We hunted that evening but had no luck. Came back in and had supper and then went back out with night vision equipment. Found a field full of hogs. They were laying down and Brett missed his shot. Hogs were running every where and then a small 40 pound gilt decided to stop and pee about 30-40 foot in front of us. Brett nailed her getting his first hog. We went back to the lodge and grabbed a couple of hours sleep then went back out just before daylight. I climbed into my stand and cut a couple of limbs away. as I went to turn around I heard a deep growl behind me. You could barely see and I new that there were bears in there. I grabbed my rifle and tried to see, then I heard a deep "chuff" and and a hog stood up in the brush about 25-30 yards from me. it was a sow that was staring at me and she was huffing and clacking here teeth at me and grabbibg the bushes and shaking her head. had me glad I was up in a stand. i have never seen a hog carry on as bad as she did and I have definitely never heard a hog growl before! She found out that it is a bad idea to bow up at someone holding a 270! After I got her i climbed down and walked up the road aways and a big boar came out of the swamp and crossed the road a little ways in front of me. I could of popped him, but did not want to have to process another hog. 
These are truly wild hogs and they were european strain they run all up and down the oconee river. If any of you fellows want a good hunt i can highly recommend them!  Attached Thumbnails


----------



## snook24 (Jul 10, 2012)

sounds like you had a great time congrats! yeah the growl is always nerve wrecking but makes for a fun interesting hunt


----------



## porkless1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for kind words Mike. We got some nice footage this morning we are going to show at the GON Blast at our booth.


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 16, 2012)

It was a great trip Rusty, cant wait to go back and I know that Brett is looking forward to the next trip. Ive got a loin roast setting out now to cook tomorrow.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great time..................Tough to leave them Biting Bass alone ain't it!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Advertising*



holton27596 said:


> Just got back from oconee ridge down in Ga. This it the new outfitter I told yall about. Outstanding hospitality. We started the day by going down to the pond and loading up on Bass. They were hitting as fast as you could throw out. My nephew, Brett lost a big one right at the dock. We went back to the lodge and checked the sights on the rifle. We hunted that evening but had no luck. Came back in and had supper and then went back out with night vision equipment. Found a field full of hogs. They were laying down and Brett missed his shot. Hogs were running every where and then a small 40 pound gilt decided to stop and pee about 30-40 foot in front of us. Brett nailed her getting his first hog. We went back to the lodge and grabbed a couple of hours sleep then went back out just before daylight. I climbed into my stand and cut a couple of limbs away. as I went to turn around I heard a deep growl behind me. You could barely see and I new that there were bears in there. I grabbed my rifle and tried to see, then I heard a deep "chuff" and and a hog stood up in the brush about 25-30 yards from me. it was a sow that was staring at me and she was huffing and clacking here teeth at me and grabbibg the bushes and shaking her head. had me glad I was up in a stand. i have never seen a hog carry on as bad as she did and I have definitely never heard a hog growl before! She found out that it is a bad idea to bow up at someone holding a 270! After I got her i climbed down and walked up the road aways and a big boar came out of the swamp and crossed the road a little ways in front of me. I could of popped him, but did not want to have to process another hog.
> These are truly wild hogs and they were european strain they run all up and down the oconee river. If any of you fellows want a good hunt i can highly recommend them!  Attached Thumbnails



   I think this is advertising,  better watch out.


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 17, 2012)

I hunted with someone, I aint a guide. heck I came down from NC to hunt on oconee. How the heck is that advertising??? I aint got any hunts to sell or anything else!!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Not my call*



holton27596 said:


> I hunted with someone, I aint a guide. heck I came down from NC to hunt on oconee. How the heck is that advertising??? I aint got any hunts to sell or anything else!!!



  Better be careful saying   Quot
(Just got back from oconee ridge down in Ga. This it the new outfitter I told yall about. )


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 17, 2012)

European strain lol true european hogs have bronze and silver in the face and brown hair on the bodies. That's just a old feral hog. Its hard to get good euro hogs around here!


----------



## porkless1 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have some pictures of one we caught in May that was brown and his hair looked like it had been cut. I will post a picture of him.


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 18, 2012)

If the pigs have stripes, long straight tail with tuft at the end they have european bloodlines. big difference between strain and full blood. You will not find a full blood european running loose in the swamps.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Holton we have some around here ppl have turned loose. They have had them shipped in from somewhere and tagged them. I have killed 3them sows that was tagged best looking hogs I ever killed


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 18, 2012)

In the 70s some pure europeans were turned loose on the ocmulgee south of macon. They had an article about it in the Boar hunter magazine a few years ago. So there is the strain here, but the full bloods are gone. That is why so many pigs have the stripes on them.


----------



## benosmose (Jul 18, 2012)

Theres some in north ga that are as close as ive seen our hogs on the oconee feral and a lot of hampshire in them


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yea im just south of macon!  Most pigs we have around here are striped up.


----------

